# 300k Suburban



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I love my Denali XL (same as Suburban). If I ever replace it, it will be with another one.


----------



## Adamsmith007 (Oct 20, 2013)

My father in law had a late 90's suburban about 10 years ago. Pushed that thing to 275k without any problems.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

200k on my 99 k2500 454 gmc Burban. 

It got all new steering and suspension, brakes, and rear end service this summer. 
All original componets at 185k.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Warren said:


> 300k is nothing for a diesel
> 
> Mine is the 5.7L Triton. It now has 269k



I wish I could say the same for my personal car, which is a 2004 VW Jetta TDI sport, Im at 296400 and I have had to replace just about everything except the engine itself, electrical is all shot, half the sensors don't work, its a joke.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Consider yourselves lucky. My 97 GMC Savanna puked a motor at 110k and my 02 Yukon Denali puked a trans at 140k (and many other problems which are all well documented in service bulletins).


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Warren said:


> This was from over a year ago. I was expecting to replace it soon, but I bought that stinking Lull instead.




Warren , You may well have more miles then you think..........That "2" not being centered is a red flag for odometer rollbacking (tampering)

People may rag on GMs but I have had several that live well past 200k and some 300k without much problem

Keep them in in good fluids / filters and tuneups with good parts and they wont disapoint you. Too many people uses the cheapest CRAP they can and go way past good tuneups and wonder why they have issues


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. My 97 GMC Savanna puked a motor at 110k and my 02 Yukon Denali puked a trans at 140k (and many other problems which are all well documented in service bulletins).


Did you keep it well maintained? BE HONEST

If you took it to a grease monkey or walmart for services then NO


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Red Adobe said:


> Did you keep it well maintained? BE HONEST
> 
> If you took it to a grease monkey or walmart for services then NO


I bought the van with 45k on it so it may have been a maintenance issue but the Yukon was new and the Antilock brake sensors, rear air shocks, electrical problems, Front wheel bearings (sealed),doors prematurely wearing to the point that they wouldn't close, Sun gear in transmission snapping from weak metal used by GM. It wasn't a maintenance issue.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I bought the van with 45k on it so it may have been a maintenance issue but the Yukon was new and the Antilock brake sensors, rear air shocks, electrical problems, Front wheel bearings (sealed),doors prematurely wearing to the point that they wouldn't close, Sun gear in transmission snapping from weak metal used by GM. It wasn't a maintenance issue.


The early 2000s weren't gms best years, or any car brands best years.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I wasnt trying to sound like an a55

What I saw alot at the shop was vehicles coming in with 90k miles or higher and they still had the original transfluids in and a filter / pan full of goooooo. 
Bearings that were way past needing repacked

Fuel filters never changed

plugs / wires never changed

Yes alot of people now realize they need to keep the oil changed (thanks to the dash telling them) and air filters in

On the abs sensor thats often due to DIRT, the location is often not easy to clean

Another prime example is the guy who lives out in rough road country who comes in and complains that his truck rattles everywhere and the steering is shot............the oem shocks are still on and you know went out years ago and that has cuased ALOT of undo stresses on the entire truck

Or the guy who pulls trailers often without a proper trans cooler and often leaving OD on when it shouldindt be


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I still have oem shocks and have never touched the transmission fluid. Not even added a quart or anything. The part that keeps ****ting the bed is the front bearing hub assembly.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Red Adobe said:


> Warren , You may well have more miles then you think..........That "2" not being centered is a red flag for odometer rollbacking (tampering)
> 
> People may rag on GMs but I have had several that live well past 200k and some 300k without much problem
> 
> Keep them in in good fluids / filters and tuneups with good parts and they wont disapoint you. Too many people uses the cheapest CRAP they can and go way past good tuneups and wonder why they have issues


I bought it 9 years ago with 108k. If it was tampered with, it happened long ago regardless, it has performed superbly and I am ready to replace it whenever the time comes.


----------

